# Empire's daily walks



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I take a lot of pictures of Empire every day, so I'll just give him his own picture thread. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Empire has great scenery on his walks. Handsome boy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

Empire looks so happy at the beach! He also looks how I imagine my puppy as an adult!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks! It's just a 15 minute drive, so we hit the beach at least 4 days a week and there are some great hiking trails on the way. Today he came home, ate half a chicken and slept until 2 PM. I win 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I just finished a long 4 day work week of 12 hour shifts, so Empire was really ready to go today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

He'll be 9 months in a few days. I really like his new M1-K9 collar.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Great photos! Do you live in Florida? Looks like you have a lot of nice places to take the pup for walks/hikes... it also looks warm, I'm jealous!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Great pics....we go to the beach a couple of times a month....seeing your handsome boy in the surf....brings a question to mind....after a few hours of playing in the surf, does he get runny stools? Both of ours always have normal potty breaks until the weekends and weeks at the beach....any suggestions? 
And YES.....the dead to the world sleep after a day of playing and digging....is priceless! 
Great idea about a picture thread....love looking at pics of all the pups  my girls made a board on Pinterest for our pups...it is pretty cool having all the pics in one place...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> Great photos! Do you live in Florida? Looks like you have a lot of nice places to take the pup for walks/hikes... it also looks warm, I'm jealous!


Thanks! Yes we are in Jacksonville. We really only get a handful of unbearably cold (to me) days a year. The rain holds us back more than cold certain times of the year. Hope you thaw out soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> Great pics....we go to the beach a couple of times a month....seeing your handsome boy in the surf....brings a question to mind....after a few hours of playing in the surf, does he get runny stools? Both of ours always have normal potty breaks until the weekends and weeks at the beach....any suggestions?
> And YES.....the dead to the world sleep after a day of playing and digging....is priceless!
> Great idea about a picture thread....love looking at pics of all the pups  my girls made a board on Pinterest for our pups...it is pretty cool having all the pics in one place...
> 
> ...


I have really only noticed his runny stools after a raw treat. He gets a chicken or something on the weekend sometimes, and I don't think he eats raw enough, or maybe the bone, meat ratio is off a little. But i haven't noticed it in conjunction with sea water. I'll have to keep an eye out. Thanks for looking! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Curtis said:


> I have really only noticed his runny stools after a raw treat. He gets a chicken or something on the weekend sometimes, and I don't think he eats raw enough, or maybe the bone, meat ratio is off a little. But i haven't noticed it in conjunction with sea water. I'll have to keep an eye out. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My pleasure looking....beautiful dogs are always fun to look at.....
It is the only time they have different potty breaks....maybe ours chasing and eating the break does not help....:-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I wish I could take pictures like Vaks, but anyway, Empire had fun today. 


He will never grow into his ears.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

He is almost 10 months old now. Had a great walk and a visit to Petsmart to get a bone and new martingale.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking dog!!!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

We hiked the arboretum today. So many different types of trees and shrubbery, he didn't know where to put his nose first!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He looks so happy.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

GSKnight said:


> Great looking dog!!!


Thanks!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

KathrynApril said:


> He looks so happy.


Part happy, part tired :-D 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

80 degrees today. We had a great walk. Pollen is in the air so lots of new smells. First time not reacting to other dogs. I think it must be the prong collar. It was like I was walking someone else's dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What a lucky pup! C:


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh he looks so much like my boy!!' Great pictures of a great pup!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

He is seriously handsome! ! So glad your walk was great! 

We enjoyed the beautiful weather by rolling down the windows when we went to get the kids from school. Zoe scared the crud out of myself, my kids and all the kids walking out of the school. She's never barked before but broke out her "big girl" bark and growl today. I got lots of dirty looks and felt awful :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> He is seriously handsome! ! So glad your walk was great!
> 
> We enjoyed the beautiful weather by rolling down the windows when we went to get the kids from school. Zoe scared the crud out of myself, my kids and all the kids walking out of the school. She's never barked before but broke out her "big girl" bark and growl today. I got lots of dirty looks and felt awful :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes the weather is beautiful today, and the mosquitos aren't a pain yet. 

Empire barked at a drive-thru girl once. I have been taking him since I've had him to get him used to it, but one day he let out a deep bark that scared the poor girl. I apologized, and she did laugh, but I'm hoping it was a one off. 

Enjoy the weather! Jacksonville is great for walking.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

The app isn't working today, so this is my first time trying to upload a picture through the browser on my phone. 

Another pretty day. We used the live Oaks for shade.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Curtis great pictures . Empire you are a lucky dog w/ all that beautiful weather and scenery. Love the ocean shots . Oh well our pond is almost unfrozen.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Curtis great pictures . Empire you are a lucky dog w/ all that beautiful weather and scenery. Love the ocean shots . Oh well our pond is almost unfrozen.


Thank you. I look forward to your lake thawing out!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would love to get Stosh to the ocean! Great pictures of lucky Empire. At first I thought you lived in New York, hence the name


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Stosh said:


> I would love to get Stosh to the ocean! Great pictures of lucky Empire. At first I thought you lived in New York, hence the name


I'm just unbelievably dorky. My other dog's name is Roman, so I went with it. I hope Stosh makes it to the ocean!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

It's been raining all day. Which is awesome because that means that we get miles of Florida coastline to ourselves. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great pics!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I love these overcast days for him. He can go much longer without getting too hot. 

Also, there is a very narrow bridge over a stream that has no guard rails that he was hesitant to cross in the past (first thing I'd seen that he was afraid of even though he's been exposed to all kinds of surfaces and heights) but today he crossed it without hesitation, although he did crawl on all fours. :-D 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe told me she wants to be your dog 
I need to get her out and about beyond the back yard. Not that she doesn't love the way it fills up with fun puddles...lol. I need to look into places around me where I can take her to explore. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Empire is a beautiful dog btw. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Zoe told me she wants to be your dog
> I need to get her out and about beyond the back yard. Not that she doesn't love the way it fills up with fun puddles...lol. I need to look into places around me where I can take her to explore.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are in the same city, so Zoe can go to every place in these pictures! :-D 

Happy exploring! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Empire is a beautiful dog btw.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, so is Zoe! You two are going to have so much fun together. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Playing fetch today before it starts raining again. He found a pile of clay, and decided it would make a nice cool resting place. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice full day. Tracking, Obedience and a morning and evening session of fetch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Curtis said:


> Nice full day. Tracking, Obedience and a morning and evening session of fetch.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The pic in the flowers is seriously cute! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

He is starting to pretty much ignore people now. As we were hiking on a narrow trail there was a college student just off of the path in the dense trees taking photos on a tripod. We couldn't see him until we were passing him and Empire gave him a curious look, then turned and kept walking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Enjoying the park thismorning. He is almost 14 months old now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

We had a great Sunday walk today. There is an abandoned subdivision construction site that I'd been meaning to check out so we walked there today an Empire got some more off-leash time. 

They started to build a new neighborhood, but only got as far as paving it before the US housing collapse. 

Empire is 19 months old now. He got to go into the corner store on the way home to show the clerk how big he's gotten.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He is gorgeous. I hope Grim fills out to look like that. What is his weight?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> He is gorgeous. I hope Grim fills out to look like that. What is his weight?


Thankyou. I haven't weighed him in 2 months, but he is somewhere in the ballb park of 80 lbs.

When I brought him home at 8 weeks, he was only 9 lbs, so I'm sure Grim (who is very handsome by the way) will fill out just fine!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Another beautiful couple of days. We just wandered the sand dunes yesterday. 

And Empire got to go to the dog park today and had a great time with some labs, a Rottweiler, and a bunch of mixed breeds (no pictures of the dog park because I left my phone in the car).


----------

